# Three hour bait box - two pictures



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Set on table and laced with lemongrass oil at 1:00 pm. 50 scout bees by 2:00pm. Swarm moved in at 4:00pm.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW!!!  That's a good catch there. Congratulations.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Slow afternoon huh? (just picking...  )

Geat picture of the bees displaying the "come-hither" position. 

Do you know where they came from?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

wow.i would love to keep bees..not sure i have enough plants around here tho and my neighbours wouldn't like it


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

They'll do that when you set them under the swarm that was already hanging in the bush!  Just kidding.

Nice pics.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

nicely done...


----------

